# Alpencross ohne Tragepassagen



## Forstmann (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich suche eine Alpencrosspassage OHNE Tragepassagen, wenn kurze schiebepassage drin sind ist nicht ganz so schlimm aber auf gar keinen Fall TRAGEpassagen da mein Pedelec leider zu schwer ist ...

Die Albrechtroute scheidet auch aus, bin ich schon gefahren aber dort muss man ja auch tragen ....

Es sollte eine sogenannte "Mittelschwere Transalp" sein, Länge 400 - 500 Kilometer, Höhenmeter bin ich flexibel .... was natürlich dabei sein soll sind grandiose Ausblicke ... also möglichst hoch hinaus und nicht durch die Täler .....

Schön wenn mir jemand vielelicht eine komplette Tour anbieten könnte die er selbst schon gefahren ist, oder evtl. Adressen wo ich mich auch schlau machen kann ....

Die Abfahrten können bis max. S 3 gehen ......

Danke im voraus ...


----------



## Forstmann (3. Januar 2013)

keiner einen Tip für mich wo ich mit meinem EBike rüber fahren könnte .. Start und Zielort wären egal ... muss doch einen geben der das schon gemacht hat und auch ein Navi dabei hatte .. ich hab auch schon selbst versucht raus zu finden wo man drüber fahren kann aber immer während der Tour war eine Tragepassage dabei ... snief
muss wohl dann darauf verzichten und eben Tagestouren fahren .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (3. Januar 2013)

Wo hast du bei Albrecht getragen??????


----------



## sub-xero (3. Januar 2013)

Via Claudia Augusta!

P.S./Edit: Es ist schwierig, da was zu empfehlen. Schon die einfachsten Pässe wie Timmelsjoch oder Pfitscher Joch können zum Problem werden. Wenn dir am Timmelsjoch der Akku ausgeht, hast du keine Freude mehr, das schwergewichtige Bike da hochzufahren/-schieben. Am Pfitscher Joch musst du auch viel schieben.


----------



## gmak (3. Januar 2013)

vielleicht findest du hier was brauchbares:
easy-Transalps


----------



## Forstmann (3. Januar 2013)

micha555 schrieb:


> Wo hast du bei Albrecht getragen??????



hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte muss man tragen und hoch zum Fimberpass muss man tragen, bzw, hefig schieben ....


----------



## Forstmann (3. Januar 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Via Claudia Augusta!
> 
> P.S./Edit: Es ist schwierig, da was zu empfehlen. Schon die einfachsten Pässe wie Timmelsjoch oder Pfitscher Joch können zum Problem werden. Wenn dir am Timmelsjoch der Akku ausgeht, hast du keine Freude mehr, das schwergewichtige Bike da hochzufahren/-schieben. Am Pfitscher Joch musst du auch viel schieben.



Das Problem mit dem Akku bekomm ich in den Griff, nehme zwei mit und kann unterwegs aufladen .... aber ich gebe Dir Recht dass es schwierig ist was zu finden ... hoch hinaus ohne gross schieben und tragen ..
Ich kann eben gesundheitlich nicht mehr tragen und auch nicht viel schieben ... das machen die Beine nicht mehr mit ... leider aber die bereits gefahrenen AlpenX im gesunden Zustand waren einfach zu geil um darauf zu verzichten ..
Ich meine im Pedelec Forum brauch ich nicht anzufragen .. weil die wohl keine AlpenX in der Form fahren ... denk ich mir ..fahren eher die via cClaudia oder so ...aber da komm ich nicht hoch genug hinaus um die Stille, diese Unvergessliche Schönheit zu geniessen ... snief


----------



## Forstmann (3. Januar 2013)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Via Claudia Augusta!
> 
> P.S./Edit: Es ist schwierig, da was zu empfehlen. Schon die einfachsten Pässe wie Timmelsjoch oder Pfitscher Joch können zum Problem werden. Wenn dir am Timmelsjoch der Akku ausgeht, hast du keine Freude mehr, das schwergewichtige Bike da hochzufahren/-schieben. Am Pfitscher Joch musst du auch viel schieben.



hmm, vielleicht kann ich das ein oder andere kombinieren ... ihr bringt mich schon auf gute Ideen thx


----------



## micha555 (3. Januar 2013)

Forstmann schrieb:


> hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte muss man tragen und hoch zum Fimberpass muss man tragen, bzw, hefig schieben ....


Da sind wir gefahren bzw. konnten schieben. Ich fand es akzeptabel und kein Problem.


----------



## make65 (3. Januar 2013)

Im letzten Buch von Uli Stanciu ist eine E-Bike-Transalp drin. Vielleicht ist die was für Dich? Guckst Du hier


----------



## Forstmann (3. Januar 2013)

micha555 schrieb:


> Da sind wir gefahren bzw. konnten schieben. Ich fand es akzeptabel und kein Problem.



na, hoch zur Heidelberger ... jetzt muss ich mal nachschauen ... hast Recht ... wir haben geschoben ... hab es auf den Bilder wieder gesehen ... tststs werde alt und bekomm Alzheimer ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gusti (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn`s nicht unbedingt eine Alpenüberquerung sein muss gebe es sicher viele Möglichkeiten für eine mehr mehrtägige Biketour. Dachsteinrunde - Tirol Vital Route oder eventuell von Innsbruck über Kreith - Mieders - Maria Waldrast - Steinach - Nösslachjoch - Sattelalm - Brenner - Schlüsseljoch (rel.kurzes einfaches Schiebestück) - Pfitscher Joch - Finkenberg - Geiseljoch - Innsbruck

lg
Bernd


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. Januar 2013)

Servus!
Muss ja nicht immer ein AX sein um in den Alpen seine Erlebnisse zu haben. 
Der Biketrail Tirol wäre eigentlich hervorragen für E-Biker geeignet: http://www.bike.tirol.at/xxl/de/1185585/ - alles fahrbar und man fährt im Kreis. Logistisch somit so oder so um einiges klüger als ein AX und wenn du mich fragst nicht weniger erlebnisreich. Das "Hirschgweih" Alpencross hast eh schon emotional zuhause an der Wand hängen. Wird eh zeit, dass du mal was neues dir schießt.

Wenn man in Jenbach, Wörgl oder Innsbruck in den Trail für die Ost-Variante einsteigt, kommt man sogar mit dem Zug gut hin und wieder weg.

In meiner Umgebung (zwischen Kufstein und Hinterriß) kenne ich den recht gut und da kann man abweichend ein paar schöne Etappen einbauen. Ich kann dir hier bei der Planung helfen bzw. dir die Strecke so umbauen, dass sie erlebnisreicher wird, aber trotzdem komplatt fahrbar bleibt.

Wenn ich nicht irre gibt's um den Dachstein herum was ähnliches.


----------



## Forstmann (4. Januar 2013)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Muss ja nicht immer ein AX sein um in den Alpen seine Erlebnisse zu haben.
> Der Biketrail Tirol wäre eigentlich hervorragen für E-Biker geeignet: http://www.bike.tirol.at/xxl/de/1185585/ - alles fahrbar und man fährt im Kreis. Logistisch somit so oder so um einiges klüger als ein AX und wenn du mich fragst nicht weniger erlebnisreich. Das "Hirschgweih" Alpencross hast eh schon emotional zuhause an der Wand hängen. Wird eh zeit, dass du mal was neues dir schießt.
> 
> ...



Also diese Adresse war/ist perfekt .... hier sind sogar Mehrtagestouren drin, genaustens beschrieben ... alles war das Herb begehrt ..

DAS WAR KLASSE VON DIR

DANKE


----------



## iglg (4. Januar 2013)

Frag doch mal beim Stanciu. Der macht doch gerade Erfahrungen mit ebike und alpen.

Wenn ich seinen bericht richtig gelesen habe, hat er selbst auf der letzten transalp nur geschoben, nicht getragen.

Aber grundsätzlich ist so eine Fage natürlich sehr schwer zu beantworten.


----------



## Forstmann (4. Januar 2013)

hallo, ich hab mich entschieden .... ich werden eine Runde der Trans Bike Tirol fahren .. meiner Frau ist das auch lieber .. wegen Start und Zielort usw ...

Ich möchte mich aber bei Euch allen für die freundliche Hilfe bedanken ... und vor allem mich nicht wegen dem E Bike fahren zerissen habt ... ich hab nachdem ich den Post erstellt hatte so einige Posts gelesen wie E Biker zerissen worden sind ... Iiiiihhh

Naja, ich dachte auch immer ich brauche keines ... Muskelkraft und Power hab ich doch .... aber wenn der Körper nicht mehr so kann wie er will .... dann bleibt nichts anderes ... und mit meinen Freunden kann ich so auch noch weiter fahren ....

Finde ich toll von Euch .....  DANKE

Wünsch Euch was .....


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Januar 2013)

Naja, das E-Bike hat inzwischen seinen Paltz gefunden. Außerdem gibt's immer mehr junge Leute, die mit einem Enduro shutteln, mit bergauf überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun haben und nur mehr runter gasen wollen.

Das Bild des Mountainbikers hat sich die letzten Jahre dramatisch geändert. Das E-Bike ist halt eine Facette mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (5. Januar 2013)

Forstmann schrieb:


> hoch zur Heidelberger Hütte muss man tragen und hoch zum Fimberpass muss man tragen, bzw, hefig schieben ....


 
...und zum Passo dell'Alpe und zur Montozzo-Scharte und zum Passo Breign de l'Ors.


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2013)

Ich denke es verdient eher Respekt, wenn man trotz körperlicher Beschwerden eine solche Tour plant und auch durchzieht. Da kann und darf ein E-Bike eine Hilfe sein, die auch Dir es ermöglicht das Erlebnis Alpencross zu genießen. Viel Spaß bei der Tour...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2013)

Wahre Worte!
Man sollte sich viel öfter fragen, wieso jemand langsam ist bzw. wieso er dieses oder jenes Hilfsmittel braucht, bevor man sich drüber lustig macht oder einen dummen Spruch los lässt. Nicht jedes Handicap ist äusserlich sichtbar und geht ja auch niemanden etwas an.


----------



## wolfk (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn es auch etwas außerhalb der Hauptrennstrecken zum Gardasee sein darf:

http://www.bike-explorer.ch/topofgraubuenden/default.htm

Die Route "Top of Graubünden I" bin im September 2012 mit einer Gruppe (außer mir alle mit "motorlosen" MTB's) mit meinen "MTB-Pedelec" gefahren.
("Grandiose Ausblicke sind garantiert. ;-))
Schiebestrecken (z. B. von Schlining hoch Richtung Sesvennahütte und Uinaschlucht) sind nicht immer vermeidbar, hielten sich aber in Grenzen.

Profil der Strecke:




Route:




Wegen eines Wintereinbruchs 



mussten wir aber nach Tag 4 in Scuol abbrechen bzw. umdisponieren - die letzten 3 Tage kann ich also aus einiger Erfahrung nicht mehr bewerten - aber insgesamt dürfte auch diese Strecke (und andere Strecken des Anbieters) deinen Anforderungen entsprechen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Umsetzung deines Vorhabens.


----------



## transalbi (8. Januar 2013)

Ich habe 2012 mal auf der Basis meiner Albrecht-Route eine Transalp ohne Tragepassagen zusammengestellt, die damit auch für ein E-Bike in Frage käme. Raus fällt Verwalltal mit Heilbronner Hütte, Fimberpass und Montozzo-Scharte (ginge vielleicht auch, wenn man die kurze Schiebepassage von der Bozzihütte zur M.scharte nicht scheut). Alles andere wäre machbar, wenn du zwei Akkus dabei hast, wie du schreibst. Das alles wird durch GPS-Tracks abgebildet. Wenn es dich interessiert, melde dich einfach.

Albi


----------



## casbavaria (7. Mai 2013)

Kleine Anmerkung: Nicht jeder, der ein Pedelec fährt, ist eine faule S.. !
Ich habe wegen einer schweren Kletterverletzung am Sprunggelenk eine dauernde (nicht sichtbare) Behinderung, fahre im flachen auch 80km ohne Motor, aber steile Rampen gehen nicht mehr - also Berge nur mit Hilfe. Ich fahre mit einem Akku bis zu 2000hm - und da muss man tüchtig mittreten, sonst ist der Akku nämlich nach 600hm schon leer!


----------



## fahrrradfahrer (31. Mai 2013)

Forstmann schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche eine Alpencrosspassage OHNE Tragepassagen, wenn kurze schiebepassage drin sind ist nicht ganz so schlimm aber auf gar keinen Fall TRAGEpassagen da mein Pedelec leider zu schwer ist ...
> 
> Die Albrechtroute scheidet auch aus, bin ich schon gefahren aber dort muss man ja auch tragen ....
> ...


Hallo- ich überlege auch, ob ich so eine Tour machen soll.  Ich habe auch ein ebike, will also auch nicht tragen.  Ich habe die Tour von Ulrich Stanciu ins Auge gefasst, das ist eine E-bike Tour von Innsbruck zum Gardasee.  Ich wäre an einem oder auch mehreren Mitfahrern interessiert.


----------



## wolfk (31. Mai 2013)

fahrrradfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo- ich überlege auch, ob ich so eine Tour machen soll.  Ich habe auch ein ebike, will also auch nicht tragen.  Ich habe die Tour von Ulrich Stanciu ins Auge gefasst, das ist eine E-bike Tour von Innsbruck zum Gardasee.  Ich wäre an einem oder auch mehreren Mitfahrern interessiert.



Eine "Alpentour" habe ich mit meinem "MTB-Pedelec" schon im letzten Jahr in der Schweiz gemacht (TOP of Graubünden I) - s. Beitrag #21 .
Ich habe ein Haibike Xduro FS RX.
Hast du ein Bike mit Hinterrad- oder Mittelmotor?


----------



## fahrrradfahrer (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich will so eine Tour auch machen, mit dem ebikeâ¦â¦..
089 569521
0der 0171 4528347

Kurt


----------



## wolfk (2. Juni 2013)

fahrrradfahrer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich will so eine Tour auch machen, mit dem ebike..
> Kurt


Du hast eine PN.
G. wolfk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

